# US offers 100 surplus M113 APCs to Argentina



## CougarKing (10 Mar 2015)

How can Argentina even mull foreign military purchases when they're still got some economic woes to deal with, not to mention the recent spy scandal that involved their president?



> *US offers to Argentina a hundred armored vehicles M113 series*
> 
> 03.09.2015
> 
> ...


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (10 Mar 2015)

Same way Canada looks at investing billions into ships and F-35s with a large federal deficit?


----------

